# I need a rod



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I need a bottom rod made with a longer butt section than what most come with


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Post deleted. Didn't read the question properly. Sorry!


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

did u try academy?


----------

